
With Firefox Version 58, WebAssembly Gets 10X Faster - kbal11
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/01/firefox-58-web-assembly-gets-10x
======
yzmtf2008
Clickbait: It's not 10x faster performance, but 10x faster compilation speed.

~~~
craftyguy
So it _performs_ compilation 10x faster?

~~~
yzmtf2008
Except WebAssembly is rarely used in a scenario where compilation is the only
factor of performance.

~~~
moomin
Give it time...

